# Tequisquiapan info please



## tenbucklucky1395 (Jun 27, 2016)

I am considering Tequisquiapan as a place to relocate but am wondering if anyone has lived there has any advice on finding a furnished small place there, or if anyone has any expat contacts there? Language school suggestions there or in Queretaro? 

I may also move to Querertaro but would like to live south of the city centro.. any suggestions of areas to consider? 

If I do rent in Querertaro does anyone have a suggestion of a English speaking property manager I might work with to find a reasonably priced furnished place? It is just me so I am not looking to pay 25k peso a month!

Thank you!


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

This expat lives in Tequis... his name is Robert. Shoot him an email at [cut]


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

OK... didn't know I couldn't put a 'disguised' email in a message, so..... send me a Private Message and we'll communicate that way.

Sorry!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RickS said:


> OK... didn't know I couldn't put a 'disguised' email in a message, so..... send me a Private Message and we'll communicate that way.
> 
> Sorry!


The OP will need to post 5 messages before the PM function will work.


----------



## chapaladon (May 18, 2012)

Please post a little more information about your request to locate to Tequisquiapan. I have lived here for over three years, and can tell you it is one of the best kept secrets on where to live in Mexico. Surprisingly there are quite a few English speaking expats living in the area, and more moving into the area daily.

I assume that you do not speak much Spanish. Do you wish to live inside or outside of town? While Queretaro is considered one of the safest places to live in Mexico, and has just about everything one would need, however, it is growing too fast, and becoming very expensive, which leads me to believe why many are moving to this area. It is a small typical resort town and you can sort of compare its prices to the towns of Chapala and Ajijic in the state of Jalisco but 20 years ago. 

Just about anything you would need is here, or close by.
The Town has good minibus service, costing about 10 -20 pesos. Taxi's charge on an average of 25 to 35 pesos around town. Also there is a central bus station if you need to travel to other cities. As a senior citizen, I pay 25 pesos to ride the bus to Queretaro which is about an hour time wise because it makes several stops. 

Local food market prices are fairly reasonable and plentiful. Eating out in restaurants can be a little expensive, but off the beaten path are more affordable. 

There are a lot of homes for rent here, What price range is within your budget? Let me know some of the specifics and maybe I can help.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello,
I was in Jurica( North of QRO) and stumbled upon a language school just outside of the Campestre de Jurica development. The name of the school is Centro De Idiomas CID SC...located in Jurica. There was a group of German speakers engaged in a conversation group in a coffee shop next to the school, that drew my attention. I'm currently trying to contact a realtor Shellyjb mentioned in a post and if I'm able to contact her..I'll send you her info. 
QRO is a lovely town. We enjoyed a very nice afternoon there exploring the downtown area. Good luck!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

My wife & I will be visiting with her brother in Queretaro next month. We've already decided to check out Tequisquiapan based on everything we've heard on here & from her brother. Will be glad to give you an opinion based on my observations about the place once I've checked it over. 

About everything I've heard about it is favorable, is so it must truly be one of Mexico's best-kept secrets!


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

i'm looking to move to Tequisqueapen......is your friend still there?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

oesgwynedd said:


> i'm looking to move to Tequisqueapen......is your friend still there?


Did you even read post #5??????


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please learn to spell the names of the places you wish to explore. Then, use your search engine to get reasonably up to date details, maps, climate, real estate options, etc. Once done, you may discover some contacts, and will be able to ask more precise questions.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

Seriously is this place such guistapo on spelling etc? some of us use phones that do 'changes' we cannot catch. CHILL OUT.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

wkelley said:


> Hello,
> I was in Jurica( North of QRO) and stumbled upon a language school just outside of the Campestre de Jurica development. The name of the school is Centro De Idiomas CID SC...located in Jurica. There was a group of German speakers engaged in a conversation group in a coffee shop next to the school, that drew my attention. I'm currently trying to contact a realtor Shellyjb mentioned in a post and if I'm able to contact her..I'll send you her info.
> QRO is a lovely town. We enjoyed a very nice afternoon there exploring the downtown area. Good luck!


I would love as well!


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

chapaladon said:


> Please post a little more information about your request to locate to Tequisquiapan. I have lived here for over three years, and can tell you it is one of the best kept secrets on where to live in Mexico. Surprisingly there are quite a few English speaking expats living in the area, and more moving into the area daily.
> 
> I assume that you do not speak much Spanish. Do you wish to live inside or outside of town? While Queretaro is considered one of the safest places to live in Mexico, and has just about everything one would need, however, it is growing too fast, and becoming very expensive, which leads me to believe why many are moving to this area..
> 
> There are a lot of homes for rent here, What price range is within your budget? Let me know some of the specifics and maybe I can help.


*********************************************************
I am looking for a nice home outside of town, 3-4 bedrooms, preferably Hacienda style (bad knees) Nothing so REALLY NEW, so no 2nd level. in a gaited area or at least has behind gate parking. Willing to do Remodeling and bringing it up to date. I lived in Los Frailes in SMA, so that is the type of area I would be looking for. Doesn't have to be gringa specifically area. Individual homes, no condos, etc. (have lrg showdogs). As I said before, SMA is just WAY too over the top now.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

Also looking for Rental for time needed to do work for place either bought and remodeled or built time.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

tenbucklucky1395 said:


> I am considering Tequisquiapan as a place to relocate but am wondering if anyone has lived there has any advice on finding a furnished small place there, or if anyone has any expat contacts there? Language school suggestions there or in Queretaro?
> 
> I may also move to Querertaro but would like to live south of the city centro.. any suggestions of areas to consider?
> 
> ...


Drop me a prívate message. Saludos


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

oesgwynedd said:


> *********************************************************
> I am looking for a nice home outside of town, 3-4 bedrooms, preferably Hacienda style (bad knees) Nothing so REALLY NEW, so no 2nd level. in a gaited area or at least has behind gate parking. Willing to do Remodeling and bringing it up to date. I lived in Los Frailes in SMA, so that is the type of area I would be looking for. Doesn't have to be gringa specifically area. Individual homes, no condos, etc. (have lrg showdogs). As I said before, SMA is just WAY too over the top now.


What do you mean with Hacienda style? Haciendas are large expensive places
Don’t worry, there’s not gringos areas in Tequisquiapan 
Nor condos


----------

